# Missouri Bound!!!



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Heading for So. Missouri tomorrow. Found a nice little 8 acre plot with a stream,,,cannot wait to get there and to get started on our forever home!


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

After talking about it for years we finally bought 30acres in north central MO this month. We still live inNE and cant move/live on it full time for a few more years but it has a small cabin and we are super excited to start working on it...congrats on you new purchase.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We'll send up a bushel of chiggers and seed ticks to welcome you.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Fetherhd said:


> Heading for So. Missouri tomorrow. Found a nice little 8 acre plot with a stream,,,cannot wait to get there and to get started on our forever home!


Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

What county are you settling in?

Welcome!


Tim


----------

